# Autobrite Just the Tonic - Tar and Glue Remover



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Just the Tonic Tar and Glue Remover

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Autobrite "Just The Tonic" Tar + Glue Remover is a hydrocarbon based formula containing no chlorinated solvents or methanol. It is highly effective at removing tar, glue, and asphalt from most hard surfaces including painted surfaces.

Product Features

* Excellent cleaning action
* Free from chlorinated solvents
* Effective on most hard surfaces
* Safe on most painted surfaces
* No unpleasant fumes or odours
* Excellent for removing tar

Directions

Spray or apply with a cloth undiluted onto the surface to be treated and allow up to 2 minutes to penertrate the soiling. It may be required to agitate with a cloth or soft brush also a second application may be required for severe soiling.
*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

The only tar spots I could find on my silver Leon

*
WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Not really much else to say other than it is a fast acting tar remover that really does the job - tried to capture it in a few pics. It does smell a bit though and it is best to wear glive protection when wiping it off with the MF.




























*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

If your on the look out for something that is seriously effective that you don't need to buy in 5L containers then this is the product for you. Fanstasticly fast acting and non-fussy product. And at just shy of £8 it is a reasonably cheap product in the grand scheme of things.


----------

